# Welches Kabel zum übertragen der Projektierung OP17 DP ?



## JensPipka (21 April 2004)

Hi...

Mit welchem Kabel übertrage ich die projektierung vom PC
zum OP17 DP ?` (bestellnummer)

Im Handbuch steht immer nur was vom Standartkabel (seriell)

Habe an meinem Laptop nur COM 1 (9pol) und USB.....

Vielen Dank....     


MfG

Jens


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Kabel für Übertragung OP17 Projektierung*

Hallo JensPipka,

ich verwende dafür die Steckleitung 6XV1440-2KH32 von Siemens.
Das ist ein 3,2 Meter langes Kabel für die COM-Schnittstelle. 
Kostet laut Siemens Katalog 66 Euro. Kannst dieses aber auch leicht
selber löten. Wenn Du willst sende ich Dir die Belegung.

Gruss

Andi F


----------



## Markus (21 April 2004)

jo ist ein serielles kabel ohne elektronik.

1x9pol und 1x15pol

belegung weiß ich nicht, hatte ich aber damals aus einem handbuch.
(vermutlich das vom op)


----------



## Balou (21 April 2004)

Moin

guckst du hier

http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/cable/plc.html 

MfG

Balou


----------



## sps-concept (21 April 2004)

*OP17*

Hallo, 

auf das OP17 kann man auch mit einem S5-Kabel.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## SPS Markus (21 April 2004)

......
        aber nur wenn du mit einem SIEMENS PG arbeitest.......

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*Danke.....*

Vielen Dank....
 

Ja, die Steckerbelegung hätte ich sehr gerne

(Ich liebe dieses Forum    :wink: )


Tschööö


Jens Pipka


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

PC        OP
5      -   12
3      -   3
2      -   4

hab ich letzte Woche gelötet

Günter


----------



## JensPipka (23 April 2004)

*Danke...*

Habts auch gelötet und funktioniert....   :lol: 


und nochmals Danke an alle



Gruß

Jens


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*Kabel*

das dürfte auch mit nem PC-Kabel für die S5 gehen.

Schönen Abend
Frank


----------

